# Boston Harbor: Wednesday Night Racing



## 155Palma (Jun 10, 2004)

All:

I know there''s a Wednesday night racing series in Boston Harbor, and I''d like to race in it, I just don''t know who runs it. I''d like to get some info on classes, rules and fees, so any information would be appreciated.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Anything you want can be found from www.phrfne.org.

Start with:
http://www.phrfne.org/contact.htm

Then go to:
http://www.phrfne.org/links.htm

and follow the links for CYPC and Constitution YC.

Good luck.


----------

